# Wtd - Black rear rack for 700c



## iLB (6 Dec 2018)

Ideally looking for Tubus or other indestructible type. 

Thanks!


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Dec 2018)

If you don't get any joy second hand then try Rose Bikes, they are in Germany so postage may be £7 or so but they are priced well and delivery to the UK is swift.
https://www.rosebikes.co.uk/search?q=Tubus


----------



## gareth01244 (7 Dec 2018)

https://www.evanscycles.com/tortec-...=awin&utm_campaign=88441&utm_medium=Affiliate


----------



## gareth01244 (7 Dec 2018)

This is the first one i have spotted but there are more on there as well, you should be able to order it for collection in store.


----------



## gareth01244 (7 Dec 2018)

https://www.evanscycles.com/bike-accessories/ex-display-bags-panniers-and-car-racks_c/tubus-brand


----------

